# install altima head unit in rogue



## thisisliam (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all

I've had my 2013 Rogue for a year now, and for the most part I love it. I had a top of the line 2010 Altima coupe before, but the Rogue is ideal for my work. 

The one thing I wanted in my Rogue was a nav system, like my previous Altima, so I paid extra for it. Alas, the one thing I don't like about my Rogue is the navigation system/head unit. The nav sys/head unit I had in the Altima was much better compared to the one that comes in the top of the line Rogue (IMO). One thing I want is the larger screen and for the navigation voice to say the road names like my old Altima did. The Rogue doesn't have either of these. Besides, the Altima unit just looks better.

I have been reading online about how difficult it can be to put a 3rd party head unit into a Nissan vehicle that is outfitted with a Bose system. Both the Altima and Rogue have Bose systems and head units - so I'm inclined to think that I could put an Altima nav system/head unit in my Rogue without much of an issue? Sure, I would lose out on the additional camera angles since the Altima head unit doesn't support the "surround view", but I'm not too worried about that. As long as the rear view camera can be connected.

Is this feasible/possible? I'm willing to pay the price for a better head unit, but I'd like some input on the compatibility of a better Bose navigation/head unit (preferably from an Altima) to replace the standard Rogue nav/head unit system. 

Cheers!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can see why you would want to change, that 2010 Bose system was quite nice. I gather that the sat nav installed in your Rogue is not the Bose version. Seems it came with only 4 speakers whereas you have 8 or nine with the Bose update. In answer to your question, I would guess anything is possible for a price. Moreover I would think that the Bose stereo sat nav option is identical in the Altima and Rogue, and probably other models as well. If yours is wired for it should be no problem, but if you have the standard wiring set up there appear to be a few issues and the Bose option could prove to be impractical and cost prohibitive. If you do not mind losing the front and side camera options, you might consider one of the new Eonon units specifically for Nissan. I have had one in our X Trail for the past 9 months and am most impressed. The processor is quick, the display is very bright and clear and dims at night, the plastic matches that used by Nissan, and its plug and play for your model year.
Sat Nav works great as well and gives you voice directions such as turn left in 20 meters on Bank St.. Frankly the quality is quite surprising in relation to the price you pay. Its definitely nicer than 4.3'' screen of the standard nissan sat nav. Anyway might be an option for you. Good luck.


----------

